# Canadian working in US tax help



## PNWCanadian (Apr 7, 2016)

Hi,

I've been struggling with taxes I'm hoping someone would be able to shed some insight. Here's some info:

1. I am a Canadian citizen on a TN visa working in the United States
2. I have a rental property in Canada 
3. I have stocks paying dividends in Canada through a Canadian brokerage
4. I have a W2 issued by my employer in the USA
5. I have stocks which pay dividends in USA through an American brokerage

I am no longer a resident of Canada in CRA's definition - so I don't believe I need to file a T1. I will be filing a S216 return for my rental income, but how are the dividends handled (T4PS)? I also (I know not smart) bought some RRSPs last year - can they be carried over into future years?

Any insight is much appreciated.
Thanks!


----------

